# Squat Atalanta



## Popsicle (Nov 30, 2017)

Super clean squat I found in Atlanta with Ticket Rick off a jump out pics are to follow . Bad part was two homebum didn't even know it was there and had to listen to them most night yelling but squat was underground . BAD ASS DUBBED SADAM PALACE BY US


----------

